# Weight Loss Brain Training App



## Jodee (Jun 28, 2021)

Just spotted this on BBC

Weight loss: Brain training app launch could help with obesity

Can't locate any link to the actual app / study though:









						Weight loss: Brain training app launch could help with obesity
					

Researchers are trialling the app and want volunteers to take part in the daily tasks.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




If any one has grateful for any info.

Thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jun 28, 2021)

Restrain app
					

Restrain is an app designed by scientists that may help people lose weight and eat more healthily.




					www.cardiff.ac.uk


----------



## Feathers (Jun 28, 2021)

You can install the app from the google play store (iOS not currently supported). I went and signed up. The initial food selection thing was odd (and limited), but am intrigued to give it a try.


----------



## helli (Jun 28, 2021)

Looks like a study run by Professor Chamber of Cardiff University using their app called Restrain. 
There is no report yet because the study is still recruiting. 
I guess you could contact the Prof - his details are online.


----------



## Jodee (Jul 1, 2021)

Many thanks folks - I will check the Restrain app out.


----------

